# Is it possible to find a non-live-in maid?



## olijohnson (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi,

We are looking to find a full time maid, that we are happy to sponsor, but we do not have accommodation to be able to provide her somewhere to live.

Does anybody know if it is possible to hire a full-time maid without providing accommodation?

Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Oli


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I think if you sponsor her she is supposed to live with you, however I do know of expats who have sponsored maids that do not live with them but you are responsible for them 24/7 so if your maid decides to earn a little extra cash in the evenings (illegally) and are caught or get in any sort of trouble with the police - you will be held accountable. There are plenty of agencies who can provide you with a maid under their sponsorship.


----------



## olijohnson (Oct 23, 2009)

wandabug said:


> I think if you sponsor her she is supposed to live with you, however I do know of expats who have sponsored maids that do not live with them but you are responsible for them 24/7 so if your maid decides to earn a little extra cash in the evenings (illegally) and are caught or get in any sort of trouble with the police - you will be held accountable. There are plenty of agencies who can provide you with a maid under their sponsorship.


thanks for the quick response - I do not of course have to sponsor the maid, but as the primary reason is for child care, I was wary of agencies as I thought they may change the maid that will be coming to us (obviously I want to avoid this).

Do you know if the agency can give some sort of long term agreement for a particular maid, and if so can you advise any agencies that I should start speaking with?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

olijohnson said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are looking to find a full time maid, that we are happy to sponsor, but we do not have accommodation to be able to provide her somewhere to live.
> 
> ...


Yes AFAIK. Someone had a similar question in another topic - here's my reply ...



bonk said:


> Try one of these. I can't speak from experience but they look more legit than many other websites you might find.
> 
> DUBAIMAIDS.AE - PROFESSIONAL AND RELIABLE MAIDS, BABYSITTING, AND CLEANING SERVICES (same as maids.ae)
> ::Welcome Into READY MAIDS Web Site ::
> Maid Services In Dubai


----------

